# AC has suspected FIP



## Crazy_cat_lady (26 May 2021)

I know a lot of you have enjoyed AC's exploits on the worst thing the cats done thread.

Unfortunately AC is currently really not right and went to the vet yesterday. One of his eyes since about Xmas has been cloudy and when I took him to get it looked into around then, the vet said they suspect he's got very little sight in it. I was offered referral to a specialist but as you can't exactly reverse blindness I declined

I've for quite a while suspected AC won't be the longest lived cat (partly due to his love of sponges) but also just apart from the first few months we've had him He's never seemed "normal." He's OH cat so I've never voiced my view apart from to my mum as I didn't want to upset him.

He won't participate in play, and yes PD is big and dominant but he barely reacts if the toy is moved near him.

His tummy has always felt a bit balloon like but I often put it down to sponge, though did query re FIP when taking him back in December re his eye. He's wormed regularly

Recently He's had liquid poo, he's run out of his special gastrointestinal biscuits as he's always had a bit of a dodgy tummy. I thought I'd weaned him off them though. Fortunately more have now arrived

The main thing that prompted a vet visit was the last few days he's really reluctant to eat, picking at his food and eating really slowly. He used to charge for his food. He's also been lethargic.  Today he took 4 calls into the kitchen for his tea, when you used to merely move and he race in. He was at least interested in the food prep

The vet took bloods which apparently were really dark and took a while to draw and his kidneys are slightly enlarged.Apparently AC is very pale. He was also dehydrated but drinks a lot. (probably the liquid poo doesn't help). He's also lost some weight (despite OH over feeding him recently)

The vet said they think it's FIP, which there's no cure for. We are awaiting bloods to come back. They've given him a digestive paste which is in a tube like a horse wormer

OH is in denial I think, as he said hopefully the poo will sort itself out once his digestive paste kicks in. I think deep down he knows, but has always been shielded from the more heartbreaking side of animals

AC is only 1, if it is FIP its such a b****** disease. Bloods should be in a couple of days. Apparently there's no definitive test for it, just all the blood work can point to it.

Apparently they may do an ultra sound next, which as he's insured I may accept as I just want to rule out the potential presence of sponge

It's hard if it is FIP, knowing when to make that decision. Really it needs to be OH as he's mainly his cat, but it's hard as he's in denial/ still processing it

Unfortunately I can slightly more objectively look at it, and am in the "better a day early" mindset, but how early? Reading advanced FIP stages, no way do I want it to get that far. But how quickly could he deteriorate? Obviously if he's got months left, I don't want to do it too soon

Would I say he's a happy cat? I really can't tell. I'd say he has stronger moments and Potter around and is still eating.

I've also never been in attendance at a pts before as my mum has always offered for me to attend but I've always preferred to last see them alive. OH has usually had his whisked off then him told after

Hopefully the bloods will have an easy explanation, but deep down I know he's probably terminally ill.

I'd quite like the vets to call me with the results so I can ask the questions that need to be asked


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2021)

I'm sorry to read that,  CCL. I know nothing about that disease but suspect what you know in your heart is actually true. No day is too soon in that situation,  because you have to look after yourself as well,  and caring for an animal whose days you know are numbered is the most heartbreaking thing.  
.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 May 2021)

Perhaps if you get your OH involved in a Quality of Life questionnaire, he will begin to really think about whether  AC is enjoying life currently and what might be the best course of action when his condition begins to deteriorate.   Having decisions made for you might feel easier but actually taking the decisions for yourself is empowering and can help with coming to terms with the feelings of loss.


----------



## Rumtytum (26 May 2021)

So sorry CCL.  I was one of the many who looked forward to reading of AC’s latest doings.  
I had to Google FIP, if it is as you suspect then hopefully the vet calls you so you can ask the questions you need to ask. It’s heartbreaking, I really feel for you.


----------



## chaps89 (26 May 2021)

I'm so sorry OP.
It's so hard to have to say goodbye, and harder yet if your partners not on board, especially as in this case he's your partners cat. 
Pearls suggestion of a quality of life questionnaire is good, I think the blue cross also have a helpline for pet bereavement.
I hope you're able to reach a decision that works for you all if the bloods do indeed come back badly, he's such a character I really feel for you.


----------



## fiestiemaestie (27 May 2021)

I think actually you do need referral to an internal medicine specialist - it’s all very well going think it is FIP but he wouldn’t still be alive today if he had had FIP in December - it’s normally measured in days to weeks not months of quality life. There are a multitude of things that could be going on - has he had biopsies for the gut issues? And I would always encourage people to get a thorough work up in a 1 year old cat before calling it a day. It can be done under a GA and they really don’t know anything about it.


----------



## Rosemary28 (27 May 2021)

Nothing helpful to add, just to say I'm sorry to hear about AC


----------



## Griffin (27 May 2021)

@Crazy_cat_lady I am so sorry, if it is FIP.

I  lost two kittens to wet FIP, it is the most awful and cruel disease. Did the vet take fluid from his abdomen? If it is straw coloured, that is a good indicator.

With my kittens, they deteriorated very quickly, within two weeks I had to have them PTS. If he has dry FIP, I believe that this has a longer prognosis but still ultimately fatal.

I would echo @fiestiemaestie  because FIP is very swift. I would seek a second opinion, I did with my kittens and although the initial diagnosis was confirmed, at least I knew for sure.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (28 May 2021)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.

I'm still waiting for a call from the vet so I can ask some more probing and direct questions as OH took the initial call

I think he's coming round to accepting that AC really isn't that well. I've suggest doing the quality of life questions, I did one in my head for AC the other day after they were mentioned in this thread. His quality is quite high on some question, but rather low on others.

I was speaking about it with my manager at work yesterday, and like some of you on here said, I think I've decided we will do the next round of tests, then go from there, especially as he's insured. That way there will never be that case of always wondering.

I took a couple of photos of him yesterday and while he was lying in the sun, he really didn't look well at all. His back end has lost a lot of muscle, like my dear little girl who had kidney disease did. I could also feel his spine very easily. He did take a little interest in PD launching repeatedly up the window at the bugs last night, but just watching from his barrel rather than trot to join in, which perhaps he would have done when "well."

I think if the next round of tests comes back with more conclusive evidence that its FIP, I'll probably make that decision. The thought of him getting to the early stages of this evil disease is not nice and I'd rather him go quietly than him get really bad on a weekend and driving him all the way to the emergency vet. Of course it may not be, but I think its looking very likely.

Griffin, so sorry about your 2 kittens, it is an absolutely awful, horrid disease isn't it? I know he doesn't definitely have it, but reading about it is horrible, I hope one day they get a cure or vaccinated for it. Sounds like there needs to be more research as it's such a cruel disease.

I'd imagine it's the dry form he has, if that's indeed what it is, though the signs all point that way.

I think the comment that he's such a character is very telling, as he was such a character, but he's just lost all that character in the last couple of months, which makes me suspect the kindest decision is close to being made, depending on the outcome of the next round of tests. But when they lose all their character, I think you know its decision time.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 May 2021)

Oh no!  *sobs*

I hope it isn't FIP.


----------



## Griffin (28 May 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Thank you everyone for your kind words.

I'm still waiting for a call from the vet so I can ask some more probing and direct questions as OH took the initial call

I think he's coming round to accepting that AC really isn't that well. I've suggest doing the quality of life questions, I did one in my head for AC the other day after they were mentioned in this thread. His quality is quite high on some question, but rather low on others.

I was speaking about it with my manager at work yesterday, and like some of you on here said, I think I've decided we will do the next round of tests, then go from there, especially as he's insured. That way there will never be that case of always wondering.

I took a couple of photos of him yesterday and while he was lying in the sun, he really didn't look well at all. His back end has lost a lot of muscle, like my dear little girl who had kidney disease did. I could also feel his spine very easily. He did take a little interest in PD launching repeatedly up the window at the bugs last night, but just watching from his barrel rather than trot to join in, which perhaps he would have done when "well."

I think if the next round of tests comes back with more conclusive evidence that its FIP, I'll probably make that decision. The thought of him getting to the early stages of this evil disease is not nice and I'd rather him go quietly than him get really bad on a weekend and driving him all the way to the emergency vet. Of course it may not be, but I think its looking very likely.

Griffin, so sorry about your 2 kittens, it is an absolutely awful, horrid disease isn't it? I know he doesn't definitely have it, but reading about it is horrible, I hope one day they get a cure or vaccinated for it. Sounds like there needs to be more research as it's such a cruel disease.

I'd imagine it's the dry form he has, if that's indeed what it is, though the signs all point that way.

I think the comment that he's such a character is very telling, as he was such a character, but he's just lost all that character in the last couple of months, which makes me suspect the kindest decision is close to being made, depending on the outcome of the next round of tests. But when they lose all their character, I think you know its decision time.
		
Click to expand...

I really feel for you, I found the investigation phase almost worse than actually knowing.  I knew nothing about FIP before my kittens had it and I come from a family that has had many cats over the years.  As you say, it is such a cruel disease and there is not much that you can do to prevent it.

You are doing everything you possibly can for him though and you will make the right decision for him, whatever that happens to be.


----------



## Shady (29 May 2021)

I've only just seen this and I'm so sorry CCL

Yes it could well be fip. This article explains it better than I can. I'm sure you've read it. x
https://icatcare.org/advice/feline-infectious-peritonitis-fip/

There should be a cure available, but Gilead refused to licence it ( GS-441524   Niels C. Pedersen  ).
There is also a facebook group called FIP Warriors

Sending you a massive hug CCL xxxxx


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (2 June 2021)

Just an update, the AC is booked in for an ultrasound and to take a sample of any potential fluid on Tuesday. OH will have to take him as he gets flexi time, I'll be back at work after half term.

I received a really helpful email from the vet in response to some questions I asked, they advised while they can't 100% diagnose FIP the signs from the initial exam and his bloods are it is that.

Apparently they can potentially look at steroids, but they would be a symptomatic treatment as a trial, while monitoring his quality of life (incidentally I did the quality of life questionnaire people suggested above and got OH to do it, I scored him 40 out of 80, he scored him 41.) So average.

I think he has good and bad moments but kind of ticks along and has lost a lot of his character that people on here enjoyed.

His poo is a bit better as I'm just giving him white fish, OH is also giving him (too many) gastro biscuits and I nearly died the other day as he gave him dreamies!

My thinking is if I were taking him for the ultra sound and there was fluid (not sponge) and the fluid is the yellow colour mention above, I'd be inclined to pts there and then, before he goes downhill. I know they can do the steroids, but they aren't actually treating the problem, just dare I say palliative care? So presumably just giving him another couple of months with the same potential ending just a couple of months downstairs the line.

OH hasn't really said anything, but as he's his cat it's his final decision. Like YBCM said, it's hard and stressful living with a cat with a terminal diagnosis. My parents elderly cat had a lump that was probably cancer yet for some reason it perhaps felt easier with her apart from at tbe end, as she still retained her personality and was fighting. Do I think AC is fighting? Maybe at times. I also know from when I have indigestion, how horrible stomach ache is, if he has fluid on his tummy, he must have permanent stomach ache.

It's hard as they can't speak. I've always, where possible had my mum discuss pts with me and been involved with the decision making process, although my mum had ultimately made the decision, I was still made to feel involved. It was also always explained as something you could do for animals and an act of kindness. OH always came home/ woke up to them having been whisked off even when he was older, something I don't agree with.

Maybe im able to look at it more objectively and realistically as he's OH cat more than mine. What would I do if it was PD?

Ac had a little garden time yesterday and looked fairly alert, thought you'd like to see some photos


----------



## brighteyes (2 June 2021)

My cat is also supposed to be dying. Yours looks bright and alert and his coat is lovely. Unless they are sick of life (and he looks nowhere near that) I wouldn't criticise anyone for keeping going within funds and reason.

My cat had ascites. I took her to the vet who said 'old age, slightly rattley breathing, usually indicates a battery of terminal issues no real point investigating, seems perfectly happy, take her home and spoil her etc. That was two months ago. The ascites has gone, she is back to her normal self, sharpening her claws on my stairpost, washing herself, yawning and stretching and her coat is good. Now existing off gourmet food and extra privileges. For me, quality of life is all and I have no intentions of radical surgery or expensive investigations. I presume the vet felt something/has seen it often and knows the score and I am ready at the drop of a hat to take her for a peaceful end the moment she loses the shine on her day.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 June 2021)

Don't think AC will be going ahead with his ultrasound.

We'd kind of made the decision to pts if the scan/ fluid tap showed strong signs of FIP

Today, possibly struggling with the heat, AC has only really picked at his plain white fish cooked for him, and a couple of biscuits 

He then peed in an empty cardboard box, which I thought was a bit weird, when he has his tray

We have then just been woken, to the sound of liquid diarrhoea in the bedroom. He's never ever missed the tray (apart from when I accidentally shut him in the bathroom as a kitten)

Hence why we are awake  clearing it up. I feel bad but have had to shut him in the kitchen and don't really want to have to shut him in there another night, it's not fair to him to then probably meet the same fate.

To me it's a loss of dignity, and OH agrees we don't want that for him

Will see if we can get an appointment today, and see if they can take some fluid during it, just to potentially clear any potential doubt. The struggling to finish his tea was making me feel we were making the right decision, but this has made us feel it is time. 

Now got to try and get back to sleep for a bit before work!


----------



## View (7 June 2021)

Ah, so sorry to hear the update.  When a cat loses their dignity, I feel there is no quality of life.

hugs.


----------



## brighteyes (7 June 2021)

Oh no - he looked so bright in the pictures. Poor lad. It's never easy and hovering over me with my cat. I expect the vet will advise honestly. I think it is wonderful your OH loves him so fiercely x


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 June 2021)

Yes, he was having a nice time in the pictures, but I think he's starting to have more bad than good times. I'd been kind of questioning myself over the "better a day early" but I think his only picking at the food (OH had to call him about 4 to 5 times for dinner yesterday, he used to be up the minute he got up to prepare it!)

It's a horrible decision and sorry to hear its hanging over you like that Bright Eyes. I guess at least with animals we can take that pain away if needed

It is like we say, the loss of dignity. Despite having the dodgy tummy, he's always made the tray. I started to wonder after the peeing in the cardboard box if we were perhaps in trouble. Weirdly, and may just be me interpreting incorrectly, he seemed ashamed after the peeing incident having dug in the box prior, I lifted him out after told him he was a bad boy (not angrily) and took him to his tray. After the pooing incident, like say may just be me, or because he was spooked by everyone suddenly getting up in the middle of the night, but it felt like he didn't realise what he'd done, he was just crouched next to it, didn't even dig at it....

Hope they can take a little fluid sample, just for the piece of mind.

I don't know what to do, as we have different views over ashes, my family have almost always bar possibly the odd rabbit, his never have, even elderly cats. To me it just feels right, so they are "back home" with us.


----------



## Griffin (7 June 2021)

I am so sorry to read your update on AC. FIP is such a cruel disease and it can progress really quickly. It is so hard but you will make the right decision for all of you.

I tend to bury small pets, mostly because if I usually need to show their partner their body to assist in grieving, it is then easier for me to bury. I am sure your vet will be able advise you on the different options available.

Lots of hugs.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 June 2021)

If it is as they suspect FIP, it is absolutely cruel and more research needs to be done for a cure/ vaccine. 

Just gone down, there's diarrhoea in the tray with blood in, blood drippings on the floor, a little sick and he's just crouched there weakly, not even looking at his biscuits. 

We were going to take him after work if possible so I could go, but I've told OH not to worry as it's not fair to make him wait x


----------



## Shady (7 June 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			If it is as they suspect FIP, it is absolutely cruel and more research needs to be done for a cure/ vaccine.

Just gone down, there's diarrhoea in the tray with blood in, blood drippings on the floor, a little sick and he's just crouched there weakly, not even looking at his biscuits.

We were going to take him after work if possible so I could go, but I've told OH not to worry as it's not fair to make him wait x
		
Click to expand...

I am so so sorry CCL. I was pretty certain the diagnosis was correct and iv'e only just seen the photo's of AC and the eye tells me more than anything else that he has FIP. When the virus mutates and symptoms really start to show they go down hill very quickly .
I really hope for his sake that you can get an appointment for today. Bless him, you have done your best but sometimes it's just not possible to save them. Thinking of you all , you are doing the right thing  xxxxxx


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 June 2021)

Thank you for all your kind messages, fortunately work are letting me wfh today, so I can go with OH to the vets.

AC is just lying listless on the kitchen floor. He's booked in for 11am, I've told him his pain will be over soon.

Interesting how quickly they do go downhill when the awful disease really starts attacking them, I thought we were saving him from the worst by doing it after the ultrasounds, perhaps he has given up the fight. 

Shady, Interesting you can see from the eye support for the diagnosis, OH used to wonder if PD had scratched him, but I'd have expected a more visual "injury" if that had been the case. 

We will wait a bit before getting another as they advise to leave it a couple of months, but I only want the next one from a breeder. I know we may have been unlucky with AC, but in hindsight on seeing the house he was raised in, should we have walked away. 

At least with a proper breeder, everything will just be that more "correct" and it won't be with some random Tom cat that's potentially carrying who knows what. Obvious not tarring all with the same brush as I had a wonderful moggy when I was younger, but it's a case now of once bitten....


----------



## Rosemary28 (7 June 2021)

So so sorry CCL. Thinking of you.


----------



## Lindylouanne (7 June 2021)

I’m so sorry CCL xx


----------



## Errin Paddywack (7 June 2021)

There are so many horrid diseases in cats now that weren't really known about when I had cats.  I lost two to leukaemia back in the late 80's and know now that their mum was probably a carrier.  When I lost the first one it took quite a while for the vet to diagnose leukaemia as it just wasn't commonly known about then.  Also didn't realise to start with that it is infectious particularly to kittens under 6 months.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (7 June 2021)

Gosh OP, so sorry to hear about his deterioration. He did look well in his photos, apart from the cloudy eye.  it is such a difficult time, so my thoughts are with you and the poorly little one. x


----------



## Spanny (7 June 2021)

So sorry CCL. AC had a wonderful home with you and I will miss reading about his antics.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 June 2021)

It's all done, it was so peaceful and quick. The vet was lovely. They managed to get a tiny bit of fluid, but he was very tight and tense - what they did get was yellow, which is a big indication of FIP.
He must have been ready, as the vet got him settled, then we were allowed in while they did it, I thought it had already happened he was just lying there peacefully. At least his pain and discomfort are over, I'm sure he will enjoy raiding the bins and stealing everyone's food up there!


----------



## NinjaPony (7 June 2021)

I’m so sorry, what a sad update. AC was a huge character, loved hearing about his antics, glad he is pain free now but thinking of you and your OH.


----------



## Rosemary28 (7 June 2021)

Bless him xx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 June 2021)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## ycbm (7 June 2021)

So sorry CCL. Well done for giving him a great life and making the call for him. 
.


----------



## Shady (7 June 2021)

Oh sweetheart ,I am sorry but i'm glad he's at peace. Iv'e seen it a few times over the years and there is just a distinctive look to the eye that is familiar to me. 
I don't think you really have to wait a few months but do take your time and find a kitten that perhaps pulls on your OH's heartstrings  just as much as on yours. xxx


----------



## Ownedby4horses (7 June 2021)

I’m so incredibly sorry for you both. RIP lovely boy, go and play pain free with all the kitties up above (my boy who I lost one year ago tomorrow) will play with you I’m sure. xx


----------



## Rumtytum (7 June 2021)

So very sorry CCL.  You gave him the best life and when he was beyond hope you didn’t let him suffer.  Run free little man, hope you are creating mayhem up there.


----------



## brighteyes (7 June 2021)

So very sorry CCL. He needed you to take his discomfort away and you did exactly that. I took a longer look at FIP and am wondering if that's what I am dealing with. Didn't mean to make it all about me, but will definitely put my brave pants on as you have and make it all go away for her.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (7 June 2021)

I'm so sorry  xx


----------



## DirectorFury (7 June 2021)

I'm so sorry, sleep tight AC xx


----------



## Griffin (7 June 2021)

I am so sorry to read this @Crazy_cat_lady , you have done absolutely right by AC though.  I am just so sorry you have all had to go through this.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (7 June 2021)

I'm so sorry for your, and your OH's loss @Crazy_cat_lady .
I love the way AC looked, to me it just seemed to really match his mischievous bin raiding, and sponge stealing. He had a great life together with your family, but FIP is just such a cruel disease.

My family lost 4 cats to FIP within a few months in the early 90's. Just reading the name FIP sends a vague feeling of horror seeping through my brain, and makes my stomach clench. It's extra scary that all these 28, 29 years later, there's been zero advancement in treatment for it.

{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}


----------



## View (7 June 2021)

Oh so sorry, but I hope there is some comfort that you have both ensured AC will not suffer.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 June 2021)

So sorry for the loss of a wonderful character. Sleep peacefully AC. X


----------



## Sussexbythesea (7 June 2021)

So very sorry CCL 😞


----------



## wren123 (7 June 2021)

I'm really sorry CCL, he was such a character


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 June 2021)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.

Weirdly I feel OK today, I think now its over it helps if that makes sense, he's at peace now and it was the right decision 

Will be getting a nice rose for the garden for him, have also paid for individual cremation. He will probably sit on the bookcase, I may have to put a sponge in the nice bag they give you with the ashes!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (8 June 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Thank you everyone for your kind words.

Weirdly I feel OK today, I think now its over it helps if that makes sense, he's at peace now and it was the right decision

Will be getting a nice rose for the garden for him, have also paid for individual cremation. He will probably sit on the bookcase, I may have to put a sponge in the nice bag they give you with the ashes!
		
Click to expand...

Nice to hear that you feel okay today. Grief is so individual, some get it all out at once, others need a bit more time. 
Sounds like lovely plans, both regarding the rose, and giving him a sponge. Like the Egyptian God every cat is, he will need one to play with in the afterlife.


----------

